# Clothing Optional Resort



## Bigbird130 (Mar 29, 2010)

First one of these I've seen
It's close to where my stepdaughter lives so I checked it out and to my surprise found it was clothing optional.
It doesn't make a difference to me but would certainly be a surprise to someone if they didn't pay attention to the amenities at the resort 
The Caliente Club


----------



## theo (Mar 29, 2010)

*Marketing, marketing ---clothing optional...*



Bigbird130 said:


> ...and to my surprise found it was clothing optional. It doesn't make a difference to me but would certainly be a surprise to someone if they didn't pay attention to the amenities at the resort
> The Caliente Club



I heard mention on the radio just yesterday of a condo complex in Houston which has a "clothing optional" feature as part of its' marketing scheme. Competion is fierce in a tough economy...


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 29, 2010)

Makes you want to rethink the Developer taking the shirt off your back...  

Dave


----------



## JudyS (Mar 30, 2010)

There's a "Clothing Optional" resort in Florida that has shown up a few times in Redweek's exchange system. I keep telling my husband that I'm going to book us a week there! :rofl:


----------



## logan115 (Mar 30, 2010)

Guess the developers saved a bit of money by not having to install washer/dryers anywhere in the complex........

Chris


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 30, 2010)

JudyS said:


> There's a "Clothing Optional" resort in Florida that has shown up a few times in Redweek's exchange system. I keep telling my husband that I'm going to book us a week there! :rofl:



I'd bet your DH would enjoy it - if the right kind of people were there.

Sue


----------



## falmouth3 (Mar 30, 2010)

logan115 said:


> Guess the developers saved a bit of money by not having to install washer/dryers anywhere in the complex........
> 
> Chris



You are too funny!


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 30, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> - if the right kind of people were there.
> 
> Sue



some people say it would be best if certain people did NOT take off their clothes


----------



## logan115 (Mar 30, 2010)

ronandjoan said:


> some people say it would be best if certain people did NOT take off their clothes



Can't remember where it was, but there was a news story about some clothing optional place (don't remember if it was a TS or not) a few months back, and it showed a group of people sitting around a few tables with their meals near the snack shop at the resort - and there was absolutely nothing that looked appetizing in the entire photo..........

Not my cup of tea, but I suppose to each their own......

Chris


----------



## Conan (Mar 30, 2010)

A word in defense of nudism or naturism or whatever - - 

Based on naturist beaches I've seen in St. Martin, on the south coast of Crete and in Spain, it's a legitimate and relaxing way to enjoy nature, and the social interactions are friendly and moral.

[Unlike Hedonism III and the like which are marketed more to a segment of Americans that I find icky.]

Because most of us were raised differently, we may not be comfortable in that environment.  But there's no need for us to judge, either.


----------



## bankr63 (Mar 30, 2010)

*Other alternatives...*

We were looking at an exchange in the Orlando area a few weeks back (long story why I would trade Orlando to Orlando - Mousejunkies), came across a nice looking resort, fairly good score.  Clicked through the link to resort website to learn more only to make the realization that it was an "alternative lifestyle" resort.  

We just about fell off our chairs when we ran the resort promo video.  The entire cast of a Chippendales ladies' night was there...


----------



## JudyS (Mar 30, 2010)

falmouth3 said:


> I'd bet your DH would enjoy it - if the right kind of people were there.
> 
> Sue


Actually, I'd think he'd be pretty embarrassed at a nudist resort, whether he and I were clothed or not!  He was raised in a very religious family. 

To make it clear, from what I know of nudist resorts they are not intended to facilitate causal sex, and I see nothing immoral about them. I doubt I'd feel comfortable at one, though. 





bankr63 said:


> We were looking at an exchange in the Orlando area a few weeks back..it was an "alternative lifestyle" resort.
> 
> We just about fell off our chairs when we ran the resort promo video.  The entire cast of a Chippendales ladies' night was there...


Is this "The Gardens"? I keep teasing my husband about booking that one, too! :hysterical: 

I actually would like to stay at The Gardens, just to see what it's like. But my husband definitely wouldn't want to stay there, and although I sometimes take solo trips to Orlando, The Gardens is really too far from WDW for me to stay at during a  solo trip.  (My solo trips tend to focus heavily on Disney World.)


----------

